# Happy St Patty's Day!



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy St Patty's Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day from Mr Potatochaun!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hooray! Green beer today.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to All! Now go out and have a shot of Jameson's Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Saint Patrick's day all


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Green is nice...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes unfortunately or fortunately I have consumed much Jamison


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wooohooo! Ish ben a friggin' great Saint Patricksh Day! Corn beefff and cabbidge for shupper an an an a littel bit of whishkey an green beerrr. Wooohooo! Happy Birthday evrybody!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

enjoy it everyone


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My name's Patrick so every day is Paddy's day for me. I didn't go out... I never go out on St. Paddy's, New Years, or Mardi Gras because it's Amateur Night. As a seasoned, highly trained drunk I find the crowds more irritating and troublesome than they're worth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Rev!


----------

